# Hinderer XM-18 production version?



## greenLED (Jan 11, 2008)

Somehow the XM-18 does to me what the Arc LS - it fires up the pleasure centers in my brain and makes me want one (or 2 or 3). I almost want to get one of each color.  However, I'm not that much of knifenut to dish out what these puppies are going for. 

So, is there a production version available somewhere? Coming soon... ever?


----------



## schiesz (Jan 11, 2008)

Not that I have heard of. I'd love to see one too. Even if you are willing to pay the cash they are going for, you have to be in the right place a thte right time just to get one. Its worse than a McGizmo wave in that respect...

schiesz


----------



## Chronos (Jan 11, 2008)

If you look at the Hinderer forum on the USN he's now offering a fixed blade version of the XM-18, the Flashpoint. It is a stunning knife, and about $185! I now want a Flashpoint and a 3" XM-18. To think I let my Firetac Extreme go... sigh.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 12, 2008)

Any of the Rick's creation worth's the price this IMO are hard to come by if you want something similar and don't have the patience i think strider knives are a great alternative but after Mickey Burger's stunt the strider's hype has turned off for me.



Chronos said:


> If you look at the Hinderer forum on the USN he's now offering a fixed blade version of the XM-18, the Flashpoint. It is a stunning knife, and about $185! I now want a Flashpoint and a 3" XM-18. To think I let my Firetac Extreme go... sigh.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 12, 2008)

:thanks: Chronos!

greenstuffs - yeah, I've been eyeing the XM-18 for a while and it seems like people must be reloading the sales pages every 30 seconds 24/7 to get one.


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 12, 2008)

greenstuffs said:


> Any of the Rick's creation worth's the price this IMO are hard to come by if you want something similar and don't have the patience i think strider knives are a great alternative but after Mickey Burger's stunt the strider's hype has turned off for me.



And what might Mick's stunt been? do tell, we're just dying to know...
this thread had nothing to do with Strider.

some of the newer gerbers have a little Hinderer DNA in them...


----------



## greenLED (Jan 12, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> some of the newer gerbers have a little Hinderer DNA in them...


Which models?


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 12, 2008)

the firestorm, and the torch.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks mossy; off to Google!

Yummy, that Gerber Torch ain't bad looking... not to hoot on the Firestorm.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 12, 2008)

Strider's knives are very similar in a way to the XM-18 they kind of feel similar both made with same materials and Strider uses the pivot system developed by rick. 



mossyoak said:


> And what might Mick's stunt been? do tell, we're just dying to know...
> this thread had nothing to do with Strider.
> 
> some of the newer gerbers have a little Hinderer DNA in them...


----------



## Chronos (Jan 12, 2008)

Comparisons are probably almost to be expected. Strider uses the Hinderer lockback system to keep the titanium framelock from being overextended. 

I think the Hinderer is more comfortable. Here's a shot of an SnG and XM-18, both very comparable knives. The XM-18 is more curved and seems more "ergonomic."

The SnG's G10 includes and integrated backspacer. The XM-18 is open, but uses a thin titanium full length and width scale that the G10 covers.

*



*I'm not familiar with the Gerbers- I've heard of them, but have been disappointed in their quality for years. I've got an old Gerber Loveless tactical knife hiding in a box somewhere- I've got to find it.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 12, 2008)

Rub it in, would you? :laughing:

Yeah, I haven't heard glowing reviews on the Gerbers either, but that Torch knife reminds me of the XM-18, and I can't ignore the price.


----------



## tussery (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't find the steel type of the blade is it S30V?

Found the answer at bladeforums: Duratech 20cv


----------



## Chronos (Jan 12, 2008)

The latest XM-18s are Duratech 20cv (mine is a Duratech blade).

I believe earlier ones were CPM S30V.


----------



## schiesz (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd never seen that Torch model until now, and it is definately a XM18 reproduction. All the design points are there, from what I can see in a few pictures.

I don't have much personally against gerber blades, I have a LST that has been with me longer than any other knife (mainly because it has orange handles), and I found a EZ Out while camping that I cleaned up, sharpened and gave to a friend. 

I may need to get one of these Torch knives just to keep me from drooling over other peoples Hinderer's for a while.

It is pretty conceivable that this is a licensed model, although I have no idea if it is. Gerber makes a Hinderer designed rescue knife that appears very well made and has a good review on equipped.org.

Walmart says it was Hinderer designed: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...ct_id=7811349&sourceid=1500000000000003260410

Can't find that claim anywhere else yet. Nice looking knife.


schiesz


----------



## greenLED (Jan 14, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I'd never seen that Torch model until now, and it is definately a XM18 reproduction. All the design points are there, from what I can see in a few pictures.
> ...
> I may need to get one of these Torch knives just to keep me from drooling over other peoples Hinderer's for a while.
> 
> ...



Yup-yup! 

Here's another reference to it being a Hinderer design.


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 14, 2008)

rick hinderer designed it. he said so on the USN, and there were signed versions.


----------



## cat (Jan 14, 2008)

GreenLED, have you had a good look at the ZT 030x knives? Very good value. It compares pretty well with the XM-18. Very good prices and sevice at skdtac.


----------



## schiesz (Jan 14, 2008)

There are plenty of good knives once you get to that price range, and its not much like a XM-18 when you come right down to it. Zero Tolerance is a Kershaw/Strider collaboration, IIRC.

schiesz


----------



## Chronos (Jan 14, 2008)

schiesz, I believe you are correct.

Another option are the Buck/Strider 889 (SBMF) knives. I know I've seen them on eBay for $50-100 depending upon the model. Lots of Strider DNA there


----------



## greenLED (Jan 14, 2008)

Yummy! Keep those production models coming, guys.


----------



## carrot (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm trying to procure an XM-18 myself. Thought the $350+ price tag was expensive, but it's a beautiful knife, and tough to boot... and when I handled it at Hinderer's booth at NYCKS, well, I was ready to fork over double to the man himself just to have one on the spot. Since he wasn't selling his display models at the time I settled on a Sebenza (boo hoo).

I'm biding my time until I can afford one... but I want an orange scaled XM-18.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 14, 2008)

carrot said:


> Since he wasn't selling his display models at the time I settled on a Sebenza (boo hoo).


You so suck. 

I'd love to have one in green and black to match my uniform.


----------



## carrot (Jan 14, 2008)

On a Sebenza? That could be arranged... CRK does custom anodizing jobs on the non-locking face of the Sebenzas. I don't think Hinderer does dual color knives but the G10 is interchangeable; you can buy any old XM-18 and get a new G10 slab from him or one of his dealers.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 15, 2008)

I didn't know CRK did custom Ti anodizing. I was actually thinking of the XM-18. I saw mention of the green/black somewhere on USN. I wouldn't want the toxic green, but kelly green/black would :rock:


----------



## schiesz (Jan 15, 2008)

As far as the Strider/Buck models go, I've have had a few 881's and they were bomb-proof. One in BG42 and another in ATS34. I've never seen another liner lock that compares with the 880 and 881 from Buck.

The 882 and 889 are pretty impressive, but less so than the 880 and 881, IMO.

schiesz


----------



## schiesz (Jan 15, 2008)

carrot said:


> On a Sebenza? That could be arranged... CRK does custom anodizing jobs on the non-locking face of the Sebenzas. I don't think Hinderer does dual color knives but the G10 is interchangeable; you can buy any old XM-18 and get a new G10 slab from him or one of his dealers.



I have never seen one (at least never seen them do ONE for someone), but that doesn't mean they don't do it. 

If you really wanted the dual color, i'd get a XM-18 or Sebenza and then get a custom maker to create a new front scale for you out of Green/Black two tone G10.

Link to the G10 at a knife kit site: http://www.knifekits.com/store/s-pages/kk_store_1mainframe.htm?kk_products_handles_main.htm~smain

schiesz


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, any of the USN pimpers would do it for ya.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 19, 2008)

Had a chance to check out the Gerber Torch at REI the other day. I wasn't impressed. 

The mini-Grip feels and operates a whooooole lot better.


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 19, 2008)

want a 3" XM-18 flipper in black sooooo bad!


----------



## schiesz (Apr 20, 2008)

I want a 3" XM-18 in ANY color!

schiesz


----------



## fnmag (Apr 20, 2008)

And it's well worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## TKC (Apr 21, 2008)

fnmag said:


> And it's well worth the wait. :thumbsup:


*Absolutely!! I waited for 2 years for Rick to make my gray 3 inch XM-18. It is soooooo worth the wait!!*


----------



## schiesz (Apr 21, 2008)

He's not taking any orders anymore, right?

schiesz


----------



## Stillphoto (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe the only orders he'll take are from active military, fire, and law enforcement officers. So if you're one of them, you may be in luck.

I'd really like a 3 inch XM-18, this guy is a little big in pocket:


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 21, 2008)

The XM-18 is my fav. edc folder of all time. 
I ve manage to snag mine over BF and CKG. They do come in dual color tone G10.

I am not a full fledge rescuer but does get activated back to the base every year or when needed. Its one tough mofo folder that I could depend my life on! 

IMHO the next best thing to the XM18 are striders SNG and SMF (Mick stunts aside but the blade are just purely hardcore).


----------



## greenLED (Apr 22, 2008)

you guys are eveel-weevels...


----------



## nightgaunt (Apr 24, 2008)

Stillphoto said:


> I believe the only orders he'll take are from active military, fire, and law enforcement officers. So if you're one of them, you may be in luck.
> 
> I'd really like a 3 inch XM-18, this guy is a little big in pocket:



I hope to find one with the jade green G10 this year at Blade...one of the few knives that I feel I MUST have...


----------



## greenLED (Apr 24, 2008)

I want one with black & green scales.


----------

